# I can't be the first who wanted to lock myself in car?



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

I was waiting for someone in 'not the best neighborhood'. I couldn't think of any way to lock the doors - short of throwing my phone out on the street. That solution did not appeal. There has to be another way.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Beagle said:


> I was waiting for someone in 'not the best neighborhood'. I couldn't think of any way to lock the doors - short of throwing my phone out on the street. That solution did not appeal. There has to be another way.


Top left of the touchscreen is a lock icon. One tap and you're all locked up.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Put it in drive should also work


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Thank you, Lovesword. In 7 months with the car, I have probably 'seen' that 3 or 4 times. I do remember wondering what it did. Hopefully someone else will learn from this.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Beagle said:


> Thank you, Lovesword. In 7 months with the car, I have probably 'seen' that 3 or 4 times. I do remember wondering what it did. Hopefully someone else will learn from this.


No problem at all! I'm super happy to be helpful! As much as some say we can learn by reading a manual, I'm more of a hands on learner myself. I ended up sleeping in a car while it charged in the pretty open to the public Rapid City, SD location. Granted that was a Model S, but the lock button was still available in that too. 
Not calling that area a bad neighborhood, I don't know it at all... we just had a decent amount of pricey things and I knew the type of sleep I was headed for... super deep, nothing will wake me, ZZZZZZ-land!

This also comes in handy when picking someone up and not wanting to shift to park. I usually shift to P just to be safe but occasionally just press down on the brake to enable HOLD and then use this feature to unlock the doors.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

If you are going to sleep, make sure to disable bluetooth on your phone too. Otherwise, anybody can just walk up to the car and open the doors as long as your bluetooth is on and phone is authenticated.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Before chucking the phone, check that Tesla app for a lock button as well.


----------

